# ANYBODY GET THEIR PE RAISES YET??



## SCPE (Jun 26, 2006)

If so, how much?


----------



## Hill William (Jun 26, 2006)

I get 20% as soon as UPS finds my damn stamp.

UPS :die:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 26, 2006)

I got mine sort of. I took a new job with a new company. The new company is paying 20% more than the other, but still not the greatest. In negotiating the position, I talked them up a bit, although I hadn't received the results yet. Prior to them agreeing to the additional salary that I requested, they said that, truth-be-known, they were gonna give me a little more if I passed. I had previously made it clear to them that I may not have passed.

Now that I did pass and I had already negotiated up on the salary, I'm not sure if they still plan on giving me a little increase. Maybe I already got it in the negotiation process, but just didn't have to wait on the PE results. I also don't know what the increase would have been in the first place had I not negotiated the salary up. For all I know, I might be worse off had I not even negotiated up. Maybe they would have raised me up to a bit higher than what I ended up prior to the PE results.

I'm confused. Who knows? :dunno: I guess I'll see what happens.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am still waiting for an offer from my current employer and another Engineering firm.

BTW, where the heck are our numbers Florida?


----------



## petergibbons (Jun 27, 2006)

I've got 15% coming my way as soon as I get some more paperwork back from our state board. Waiting on the mail again... :brick:


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 27, 2006)

I got an automatic $5000 raise and I'll be getting another one with my annual review in August.

I'm with ya rleon.....I want my --- DAMN number!!! :bad:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 27, 2006)

Squat, nada, nil, zippo, zilch...

My boss did say that he "might" be able to take me out to lunch some day as recognition, but he had so see if the company would re-imburse him.

Thanks boss. Don't go to any $5 trouble or anything. I'm sure he'd take me to Subway or Captain D's anyway, and I'd spend the afternoon in the crapper.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would have had I received my results.

Unfortunately, my boss is leaving for a two week vacation and then I am on a two week vacation. My only hope is that Illinois gets their act together and post the scores online tomorrow morning and my boss decides to come in for a little before he leaves.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I get the a standard 10% backdated when the results came in, but the other two Engineers in the office and I are still grossly underpaid.

Go to Salary.com and select Civil Engineer III and we are somewhere below 25%. :true:


----------



## cement (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd work for free if I didn't have to do the paperwork 

funny thing, the google ad that just was at the bottom of the page was for "the other board"


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 29, 2006)

The offer came in the mail today. All I can say is WOW! Still at work now, will post the #'s later this evening after Superman. :bow:


----------



## SCPE (Jun 29, 2006)

give us the numbers!!!!!!


----------



## benbo (Jun 29, 2006)

If those numbers are WOW I don't want to see them here at work. I don't want my colleagues to see me cry when I compare them to my meager salary. I used to work at a high pressure semiconductor company where I made a lot but worked heavy overtime. I always said then that I would trade the money for a less stressful job. Now I work for the gov't, with no stress except for the stress of not having any money.


----------



## meers (Jun 29, 2006)

Thats awesome Rleon! 

I found out that I don't get any raise!! In our company you need a PE to climb up the ladder. So its taken for granted that you'll get a PE  I wish I had negotiated a raise after PE when I accepted this offer 7 months ago. I got $500 bonus which was frikkin TAXED! :angry:


----------



## petergibbons (Jun 29, 2006)

> Now I work for the gov't, with no stress except for the stress of not having any money.


I feel your pain on that.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 29, 2006)

If your billing rate changed without a raise, I would make a stink. However, its really more what you do after you get your license. What would you do if you were the owner? I can see it both ways. If your work doesn't effect your family, than be thankful. If it does, time to make a change.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ok, let's say I was given an offer of 26% more per year as a base. Now I have unlimited overtime and a bonus equal to two weeks salary in December. That is a great offer for Florida and there is plenty of money now for that Corvette ZO6.


----------



## Hill William (Jun 30, 2006)

> Ok, let's say I was given an offer of 26% more per year as a base. Now I have unlimited overtime and a bonus equal to two weeks salary in December. That is a great offer for Florida and there is plenty of money now for that Corvette ZO6.


Dude thats awesome.

Not that i am envious, but I feel like Im gonna throw up.

Working for the state, this raise might give me the money to buy that cool new Shwinn (sp.) Ive been eyeballin.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jun 30, 2006)

Rleon,

That's what I am hoping for from my current company, though everytime I look at the numbers, I don't think they will come through. The boss gets back from vacation in a week and a half so I'll find out then.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 30, 2006)

Remember my friends that is just the base salary. Do not forget to factor in overtime and bonus.

Good luck and ask for as much as you can get. :congrats:


----------



## NSEARCH (Jul 3, 2006)

rleon - nice work man!! PM me the name of your company  So I take it you're not on a salary? Or you are but you get overtime pay as well? If that's the case then you're gonna be banking!! I'd be STOKED to get time and a half for the few meager extra hours I put in each week. I'd like some more details via PM if ya wouldn't mind sharing :beerchug


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 3, 2006)

The company is offering just straight time overtime. Will PM more information later.


----------



## knelli (Jul 5, 2006)

Who gets paid overtime??!! I would rather not have any  . But if I do, I don't get paid for it!!

I got a $2500 raise with the PE license but am still less than 25th percentile for Civil engineer II, not III, but II!!! I think that the estimates on Salary.com must be overestimated. Who makes $60,000 as a Civil Engineer II?? And who makes $70,000 as a newly registered engineer??

Maybe if you work for a contractor and not a consultant?

I prefer low stress office job with little overtime so I'll keep my less than 25th percentile pay as long as my hubby pulls in the real money.


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry, this guy wants to make as much as he can. My current employer gave me a $5K raise and I looked elsewhere.

I guess it depends on where you are working, I was offered more than you stated and it is a consultant.


----------



## SCPE (Jul 5, 2006)

Just a reminder....money brings responsibility. Plus the highest paid and newest usually go first when work gets slow .


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been in this business now for 6 years, never heard of a PE getting fired. There was one once, but he insulted a HUGE client and he was running his own business out of the office.


----------



## knelli (Jul 6, 2006)

The last place I worked fired 4 registered structural engineers. As far as I was concerned not one of them deserved to get the axe!! I left shortly after because we were moving to a different city (thank goodness)!


----------



## Lebowski (Jul 10, 2006)

> I got a $2500 raise with the PE license but am still less than 25th percentile for Civil engineer II, not III, but II!!! I think that the estimates on Salary.com must be overestimated. Who makes $60,000 as a Civil Engineer II?? And who makes $70,000 as a newly registered engineer??
> Maybe if you work for a contractor and not a consultant?


Yo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 10, 2006)

The management team is coming to my office on Friday, and I should find out how much I'll more cheddar I'm getting then. :danc


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 11, 2006)

VTE, good luck, I hope you get as much cheddar as you can. PM me when you get your offer, I would love to compare Cheddar.


----------



## Lebowski (Jul 11, 2006)

Rleon - what do you do?


----------



## rleon82 (Jul 11, 2006)

For the new company I will be a project mananger/Design Engineer with a focus on Stormwater Drainage Design and Construction Management.


----------



## What!! (Jul 29, 2006)

I got 36% raise after getting my PE. But probably because i was making less than 25 percentile for Civil Engineer 1 with my EIT.


----------



## Kipper (Jul 29, 2006)

> I got 36% raise after getting my PE. But probably because i was making less than 25 percentile for Civil Engineer 1 with my EIT.


:claps: :beerchug


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 2, 2006)

No one at my company has seen a raise since 2001. Tellecom has been falling ever since.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 2, 2006)

That sucks big time.

At an HVAC mfg where I used to work, they would give VERY slim increases each year and claim low profits as the culprit. I hear they are still doing this. I think they use it as a scape goat.

Ed


----------



## udpolo15 (Aug 2, 2006)

I got my 24% raise from my current employeer. First mid year raise/promotoin in while. More was promised during the next review period.


----------



## cement (Aug 2, 2006)

that is awesome! :claps:

I am supposed to get 15%, just got 2% cola, so maybe 17% total. I think I need to go to HR and knock some heads because it still has not come thru :fool:


----------



## Slugger926 (Aug 3, 2006)

> That sucks big time.
> At an HVAC mfg where I used to work, they would give VERY slim increases each year and claim low profits as the culprit. I hear they are still doing this. I think they use it as a scape goat.
> 
> Ed


A company can always have slim profit margins when increasing the CEO's pay to eat up all of the proffit.

I think the OIL and Gas companies that continue to have an 8% profit margin use this tactic.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, and how real is that 8%? I bet the numbers are fudged some way.

Oh-oh, this could turn into a whole new discussion now! 

Ed


----------



## What!! (Jan 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## GTScott (Jan 18, 2007)

Good one to bump...

I was slightly underpaid to start...I got 10% without asking about a week after I got my results and was told that the final raise amount would be determined in the next few weeks. Based on where I am career wise, I think I need another 12-14% on top of my new salary to be where I should be.

-GT


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 18, 2007)

GTScott said:


> I was slightly underpaid to start...I got 10% without asking about a week after I got my results and was told that the final raise amount would be determined in the next few weeks. Based on where I am career wise, I think I need another 12-14% on top of my new salary to be where I should be.


Almost the same situation as me. I was promoted to my current position last year but it was only a title promotion, pay grade remains the same. Now that I pass the PE, I'm supposed to be 1 grade higher than what I'm supposed to be right now.

Let see what my boss do in the coming weeks since I'm 2 pay grade behind what I'm supposed to be right now.


----------



## frazil (Jan 25, 2007)

Today I got my cash award for passing the PE.... $250.

I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I'm totally bummed out. After taxes that doesn't even cover the "the other board" books I bought. Motivation is taking a serious hit today.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 25, 2007)

^^^^That sucks Frazil. Any raise in the offing?


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 25, 2007)

frazil said:


> Today I got my cash award for passing the PE.... $250.
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I'm totally bummed out. After taxes that doesn't even cover the "the other board" books I bought. Motivation is taking a serious hit today.



When I got my bonus, "Atta boy!", I really didn't care - still on cloud nine from the good news.

And who needs motivation when you got this site :210:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

frazil said:


> Today I got my cash award for passing the PE.... $250.
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I'm totally bummed out. After taxes that doesn't even cover the "the other board" books I bought. Motivation is taking a serious hit today.


Wow frazil, that *IS* a real pissah!

If it is any consolation, I have been given a window-office to of all things a parking lot and certificate of Professional Achievement recognizing my efforts to obtain professional licensure. :true:

It is easier said than done, but don't take it personally. Talk to your supervisor about it - see what sort of additional compensation or future compensation may be forthcoming.

For me, I am going to have to be satisfied with deferred gratification at this point. It's a serious lump for me to swallow, especially after everyone knows how much work I put in, but I am willing to wait. Just a little while. :210:

JR


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 25, 2007)

That's true, I"m still totally pumped just to be able to say I passed the test and am now licensed. I just think that if you're going to give someone an "award", you should make it meaningful. :210:


----------



## cement (Jan 25, 2007)

frazil said:


> Today I got my cash award for passing the PE.... $250.
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I'm totally bummed out. After taxes that doesn't even cover the "the other board" books I bought. Motivation is taking a serious hit today.


you are with the feds right? won't that line you up for the next pay level? or are you in one of those tiny offices that gets ignored?


----------



## frazil (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for your posts. This site is awesome. I was just having a little pity party.

I do work for the fed govt and as long as I work here I'll never have to use my stamp. So getting my license was really a personal goal. But they encourage people to do it because it makes the organization look better. There's even a policy that will repay you for all your expenses (fees, reference materials, travel, time off to study/take the test), but you have to put in the paperwork early, like before you apply for the test. I didn't because I was told that here they just give you a bonus at the end -- I thought it would at least cover those expenses, which I think were probably 3 times what I got.

Oh well. I'm going to follow your advice, JR and swallow it for now, hoping that eventually it will pay off -- maybe help me get another promotion. Or if nothing else, help me get better paying job. But I really love my work, so I hate to think of leaving.

:true: :210:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2007)

Geeze Frazil,

That is not fair in any ways. I think JR gave you the best advice possible. I feel your pain.


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 25, 2007)

frazil said:


> Today I got my cash award for passing the PE.... $250.
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry. I'm totally bummed out. After taxes that doesn't even cover the "the other board" books I bought. Motivation is taking a serious hit today.



Hey frazil, if it makes you feel any better I am making way less than you (based on the salary by discipline thread) even after passing my PE and getting a 15% raise! :210:


----------



## Hill William (Jan 25, 2007)

^^^ High Five


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

I havent gone in to have the "talk" yet.

my boss is also our SE regionanl manager and the guy is NEVER HERE!!!!

It has been encouraging to talk to people on the phone *with other firms* about making &gt;$100K (sorry if that seems like gloating) and have them not laugh..

I dont really want to make a move, but I want to get an idea of what my "services" would be worth..


----------



## timmyutah (Jan 25, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I havent gone in to have the "talk" yet.
> my boss is also our SE regionanl manager and the guy is NEVER HERE!!!!
> 
> It has been encouraging to talk to people on the phone *with other firms* about making &gt;$100K (sorry if that seems like gloating) and have them not laugh..
> ...


RG...100k?

Let me know where this is!! im only at 85k in AZ!

Timmy


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

almost any transportation consulting firm in Atlanta area (I am at $85 as well)

If you really want to know the name send me a PM

although actually I would probably be happy to get $95 (stay here), the firms I have talked to are on the other side of town, when I spoke with them I said it would take at least $105 &amp; some serious flex time to get me to drive over that way, and to my suprise they all said "okay"


----------



## petergibbons (Jan 25, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> I havent gone in to have the "talk" yet.
> my boss is also our SE regionanl manager and the guy is NEVER HERE!!!!
> 
> It has been encouraging to talk to people on the phone *with other firms* about making &gt;$100K (sorry if that seems like gloating) and have them not laugh..
> ...


Wow, RG that's great!! Does everyone there with similar years of experience and PE generally make that amount? You guys wouldn't happen to need the services of a willing to learn, hard working West Virginian with a PE would you?


----------



## Hill William (Jan 25, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> almost any transportation consulting firm in Atlanta area (I am at $85 as well)
> If you really want to know the name send me a PM
> 
> although actually I would probably be happy to get $95 (stay here), the firms I have talked to are on the other side of town, when I spoke with them I said it would take at least $105 &amp; some serious flex time to get me to drive over that way, and to my suprise they all said "okay"



I feel like I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 25, 2007)

DIAZWV said:


> I feel like I'm gonna throw up.



It costs RG way more to live in Hot-Lanta than it costs you to live in WV. Maybe not enough more to make up for the differences in salary but still.....

I haven't had "the talk" yet either, but I did receive my stamps yesterday and will most likely be asked to sign and seal stuff within a month. That's not gonna happen before "the talk".  I'm more than a little curious what "the talk" will produce. I don't expect a major life changing raise but I'm still curious.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

built into that is a good deal of client contacts though.

but I dont know many Project Managers for Transportation projects in this area, with 10 years experience, making less than $90. I was only making $85 since I didnt have the PE.

We hired 2 PE's last year from out of state (so they have zilch in terms of local experience and contacts) and I think one got $75 and the other got $80. Which sort of pissed me off because I do a large amount of BD. and they dont really have to do any BD (marketing)

Also keep in mind that new houses in good school districts are running around $300,000. I actually could not probably afford to move back into my own house at the moment (a new neighborhood next to my house is from the "low" $500's but they are not selling..


----------



## Hill William (Jan 25, 2007)

MetroRAFB said:


> It costs RG way more to live in Hot-Lanta than it costs you to live in WV. Maybe not enough more to make up for the differences in salary but still.....
> I haven't had "the talk" yet either, but I did receive my stamps yesterday and will most likely be asked to sign and seal stuff within a month. That's not gonna happen before "the talk".  I'm more than a little curious what "the talk" will produce. I don't expect a major life changing raise but I'm still curious.



Maybe so, but Im guessin its not quite double.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 25, 2007)

what years of experience are you at?

I claim 10, even though I graduated in 1998. I worked as a cad bitch / co-op / construction tech for GA DOT for about 4 years off and on while in college.

The contacts I made while doing that have been well worth all the crap jobs they made me do (change oil in trucks, clean trucks, mow grass, etc)


----------



## Dleg (Jan 25, 2007)

That sucks frazil. But if it's any consolation, I got nothing at all but an announcement during last week's manger's meeting, and on top of that, I hear we're about to have our hours cut by an additional day - so my pay will drop an additional 10%, for a total pay cut of 20% since October 1.


----------



## redrum (Jan 25, 2007)

is moving an option?

that really bites considering how much is going on in the states.

of course you were probably windsurfing this afternoon while we were wearing jackets and freezig our baggetts off


----------



## Dleg (Jan 27, 2007)

Naw, it was actually pretty cool tonight, and I wore my long sleeve T-shirt on top of my normal T-shirt around the bonfire tonight.


----------



## TxStructural (Jan 31, 2007)

So, I had the talk today... no raise, no bonus... "company policy" not to give raises during the first year with the company. After failing to pass in April, and taking this job in August, I didn't feel confident enough to negotiate future salary at that time (on the possibility of getting the PE). I intentionally waited to do my end of year review until getting my PE number. Still no joy.

I don't want to change jobs, and I don't want to be underpaid.

The compromise with my boss is to position me for a "huge" raise in August (my anniversary), which involves me leading projects and overseeing EIT's by that time. And the window office is coming; they are rearranging our floor to cram 20 more people into the space over the next few months. But I will get one of the new, downsized, window offices. Maybe floor to ceiling walls and a door, since they are renovating.

I guess that I'm OK with that for now.


----------



## frazil (Jan 31, 2007)

good luck, TX. Bummer you couldn't get a little bonus though!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2007)

sorry to hear that TXSTR (my companies doing the same thing even though they do have a decent PE Bonus (but I need salary) so thats why I am going to sniff around at a few offers

I did add you to the banner though ...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 31, 2007)

I will have a talk today but I don't expect changes. I will get a pat in the shoulder and the following:' Well done. Keep busting your ars like that 10940623: and maybe in ten more years you might be a Senior Engineer" 

Anyways...


----------



## Bminer (Jan 31, 2007)

I talked to my boss last week. I have only been here six months so I wasn't expecting much. I wasn't disappointed. The owner of the company is a big proponent of professional registration and I thought a little compensation might be in order. My boss said they usually don't do that, but passing the P.E. would definitely help me in the long run.  However, they were very quick to update my CV that goes out with all of our marketing information and proposals. Also, due to my newly acquired credentials, I have had to start writing my own proposals now, which is usually reserved for people who make a lot more than I do. Would that make anyone else's blood boil? Time to start testing the waters of the open job market.


----------

